# Khorne Themed Chaos Warshrine!



## Dillusion1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

So i decided it was time to do a heavy conversion job on a chaos chariot with hell Cannon bits and some scratch building. 

Might add some skulls, going to sleep on it!

Would be interested to see what you have come up with! I expect they will all be radically different. :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks mighty impressive so far. Where is the guy with the halberd standing? I cannot make it out.


----------



## Dillusion1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Looks mighty impressive so far. Where is the guy with the halberd standing? I cannot make it out.


He is standing on a skull pile. Its going to be turned into a plinth possibly, it makes more sense when you see it in person, it straddles the cross-beam of the mounts.

They are afterall demonic mounts who hate everything including being used to pull a big trolley. :crazy: They need close control! he can also stand on the main skull pile in the shrine itself.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool, but i don't like the horses and crewmen, as they are pretty old. I would either have converted something from knights, warriors, etc.

And knight horses, of course!


----------

